# Meetings > Λ-άμδα >  Θεματολογία του λ-ΑΜΔΑ

## Belibem

μέχρι τώρα έχουν προταθεί οι παρακάτω στήλες/θεματικές ενότητες




> Τεχνολογικό section
> ....................
> *Τεχνολογικές εξελίξεις και Νέα προιόντα
> *Βασική θεωρία RF (κεραίες, db, αρχές διαμόρφωσης σήματος)
> *Βασική θεωρία MAC πρωτοκόλλων (πχ ethernet, 802.11, wimax, bluetooth)
> *Βασική θεωρία Networking (πχ λειτουργία TCP/IP, routing θέματα)
> *Security θέματα
> *programming & system administration
> *Παρουσίαση επελεγμένων Applications
> ...


Ακόμα έχουν προταθεί:
1)Στήλες για τις οποίες δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον να κατηργηθούν
2) Συμπτηξη στηλών



> νέα στήλη Διασκέδαση-Ψυχαγωγία (οι στήλες Ταινίοκριτική, Μουσική και Happenings, Games ενώνονται αφού μέχρι στιγμής δεν υπήρχε κάποιο ενδιαφέρον)



Ελπίζω να μην έχω ξεχάσει κάτι
Σε αυτό το thread μπορούμε να προτείνουμε ότι αλλαγές/προσθήκες έχουμε πάνω στο θέμα της θεματολογίας.

----------


## elkos

awmn4dummies  ::  ???

----------


## socrates

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να αναφέρουμε τις όποιες αλλαγές-προσθήκες καθώς επίσης να δωσουμε το στίγμα για κάποιες στήλες που έχουμε δηλώσει ενδιαφέρον. Για παράδειγμα...




> *AWMN Life*
> ------------
> Πως βιώνει το awmn ένας μέσος χρήστης (κομβούχος ή client). Τα ωφέλη, οι δυσκολίες, οι μύθοι και η πραγματικότητα. Θέματα που απασχολούν και δεν υπάρχει ξεκάθαρη απάντηση. Παρουσίαση θέσεων και ανάπτυξη προβληματισμών. Το awmn από διαφορετικές οπτικές γωνίες. Σημαντικές εξελίξεις-γεγονότα και η επίδραση τους. 
> 
> (Πχ Αξίζει να ασχοληθώ; Πως είναι να ανήκεις σε μια εθελοντική κοινότητα; Το awmn ως μοντέλο ανάπτυξης. Οι άτυποι κανόνες του δικτύου.)
> 
> Τα θέματα θα υποστηρίζονται με την παράθεση απόψεων μελών του δικτύου και εξωτερικών παρατηρητών.

----------

